#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Matrixheads

## seismic

Τα χρώματα είναι ένα Matrix των αισθήσεών μας της όρασής μας και έχει να  κάνει με την ικανότητα των επιφανειών των σωμάτων στο να απορροφούν ή  να αντανακλούν διάφορες συχνότητες κύματος της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. Ο  τελικός συνδυασμός των συχνοτήτων που τελικά φθάνει στο μάτι μας το  ερεθίζει και αυτό μας δίνει τον τελικό άπειρο συνδυασμό των χρωμάτων ο  οποίος είναι ένα Matrix της ηλεκτροχημικής επεξεργασίας του εγκεφάλου  μας. Το χρωμα ειναι στο μυαλο μας. Η αφη ειναι στο μυαλο μας. Η οσφρηση  ειναι στο μυαλο μας. Εξω απο αυτο δεν υπαρχει τιποτα. Οι αισθήσεις μας  είναι μια εικονική πραγματικότητα ένα ενεργειακό Matrix ή αλλιώς μια  ενεργειακά επεξεργασμένη προγραμματισμένη προσομοίωση ψευδαισθήσεων ενός  εικονικού κόσμου. Βασικά έξω από τις αισθήσεις δεν υπάρχει χρώμα ούτε  καινό μεταξύ των πραγμάτων. Υπάρχει απλά αυξομείωση στην πυκνότητα της  ύλης η οποία εμπεριέχει την ανάλογη ενεργειακή πυκνότητα. Η  πραγματικότητα και η ψευδαίσθηση των αισθήσεων εμπεριέχουν ενέργεια για  την οποία δεν έχουμε ακόμα γνώση πως δημιουργείτε. Μήπως τελικά ο θεός  είναι η ίδια η ενέργεια και ευρίσκετε παντού και μέσα μας Μήπως τελικά η  ενέργεια είναι ζωντανή και προσομοιώνει την ζωή μας? Αν είναι έτσι  δεδομένου ότι η ενέργεια δεν χάνετε αλλά απλά μεταβάλετε σε άλλης μορφής  ενέργειας τότε δεν πεθαίνουμε απλά αλλάζουμε ενεργειακή θέση στο σύμπαν  και πάμε σε άλλη προσομοίωση

Ο άνθρωπος είναι σαν το PC Και το PC είναι μια εικονική πραγματικότητα.  Αυτά που βλέπουμε μέσα δεν υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον μέσα στο PC. Eιναι σαν  το PC αλλα χιλιαδες φορες ποιο πολυπλοκο. Σκεψου εσυ εισαι ενα NPC σε  ενα PCgame οπου ο προγραμματιστης σου εχει δωσει την ικανοτητα να κανεις  ολα αυτα τα πραγματα αλλα και να εμπλουτιζεις τις γνωσεις σου  μελετωντας το περιβαλλον που αυτος εφτιαξε για σενα. Το dna του  ανθρώπινου είδους έχει προγραμματιστεί να αναβαθμίζετε συνεχώς. Ποιος το  έχει προγραμματίσει... ο Θεός ή οι εξωγήινοι Πάντως είναι  προγραμματισμένο και δεν είναι τυχαία μια τόσο πολύπλοκη κατασκευή σαν  το ανθρώπινο είδος. Δεν υπάρχει νόμος χωρίς νομοθέτη εφεύρεση χωρίς  εφευρέτη και πρόγραμμα χωρίς προγραμματιστή. Δεν αναβαθμίζεται μόνο το  ανθρώπινο DNA όλα τα έμβια όντα ακόμα και τα φυτά και τα ψάρια το ίδιο  αναβαθμίζονται.... αλλά αυτό έγινε μέσα σε εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Με το  ανθρώπινο είδος δεν συνέβη το ίδιο. Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν  υπήρξε μαζί με τους δεινόσαυρους. Είναι το νεότερο είδος του πλανήτη και  όμως εξελίχθηκε ταχέος. Αυτό δεν συμβαδίζει με την εξέλιξη των ειδών  του πλανήτη. Ο άνθρωπος παρουσιάστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά και μέσα σε λίγα  χρόνια ξέφυγε τελείως Πως το εξηγείς αυτό? Εγώ αν ήμουν εξωγήινος και  ήθελα να κατακτήσω τον πλανήτη Γη ή έστω να αφήσω ένα μήνυμα τότε θα  άλλαζα το dna κάποιου ζώου το οποίο θα έπαιρνε εντελώς άλλη εξέλιξη και  θα γινόταν σαν τους εξωγήινους.

----------


## seismic

Matrixheads 
 Το χρώμα είναι συχνότητα και το μάτι μας ( που την στέλνει στον εγκέφαλο ) την μεταφράζει σε χρώμα. ( λάθος μετάφραση )
 Η γεύση δεν υπάρχει ο εγκέφαλός μας την δημιουργεί. Αλήθεια ποιος μας  λέει ότι δεν θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε άλλες 10 ψευδές αισθήσεις και να  βλέπαμε τον κόσμο διαφορετικά?
 Όταν είσαι μέσα σε ένα πρόγραμμα  Matrix όλα μπορούν να συμβούν ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα των αισθήσεων που σου  έχουν τοποθετήσει. Το dna του ανθρώπινου είδους έχει προγραμματιστεί να  αναβαθμίζετε συνεχώς. Ποιος το έχει προγραμματίσει... ο Θεός ή οι  εξωγήινοι Πάντως είναι προγραμματισμένο και δεν είναι τυχαία μια τόσο  πολύπλοκη κατασκευή σαν το ανθρώπινο είδος. Δεν υπάρχει νόμος χωρίς  νομοθέτη εφεύρεση χωρίς εφευρέτη και πρόγραμμα χωρίς προγραμματιστή.
 Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι όλα στο σύμπαν είναι ενωμένα ... είναι σαν  να κολυμπάμε μέσα σε έναν χυλό. Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που να  του αρέσει να κολυμπά μέσα σε χυλό. Οι αισθήσεις μας είναι Matrix μεν  αλλά μας βοηθούν σαν τον σκηνοθέτη που προσπαθεί να εμπλουτίσει μία  ταινία με δράση να την κάνει πιο αληθινή και ενδιαφέρουσα αν και η  ταινία η ίδια είναι Matrix. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο παρατηρητής θα υπήρχε το σύμπαν? Το σύμπαν υπάρχει διότι κάποιος το παρατηρεί.
Το φεγγάρι υπάρχει γιατί κάποιος άνθρωπος το παρατηρεί. Για ένα ψάρι  όμως που ζει στα βάθη του ωκεανού δεν υπάρχει το φεγγάρι ούτε το σύμπαν  το δικό μας διότι απλά ζει σε άλλο σύμπαν ή ένα άλλο δικό του Matrix.

----------


## seismic

Μια  πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη. Τα χρώματα είναι ένα Matrix των αισθήσεών μας  της όρασής μας και έχει να κάνει με την ικανότητα των επιφανειών των  σωμάτων στο να απορροφούν ή να αντανακλούν διάφορες συχνότητες κύματος  της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. Ο τελικός συνδυασμός  των συχνοτήτων που τελικά φθάνει στο μάτι μας το ερεθίζει και αυτό μας  δίνει τον τελικό άπειρο συνδυασμό των χρωμάτων ο οποίος είναι ένα Matrix  της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής επεξεργασίας του εγκεφάλου μας. Το χρωμα ειναι  στο μυαλο μας. Η αφη ειναι στο μυαλο μας. Η οσφρηση ειναι στο μυαλο μας.  Εξω απο αυτο δεν υπαρχει τιποτα. Οι αισθήσεις μας είναι μια εικονική  πραγματικότητα ένα ενεργειακό Matrix ή αλλιώς μια ενεργειακά  επεξεργασμένη προγραμματισμένη προσομοίωση ψευδαισθήσεων ενός εικονικού  κόσμου. Βασικά έξω από τις αισθήσεις δεν υπάρχει χρώμα ούτε καινό μεταξύ  των πραγμάτων. Υπάρχει απλά αυξομείωση στην πυκνότητα της ύλης η οποία  εμπεριέχει την ανάλογη ενεργειακή πυκνότητα. Η πραγματικότητα και η  ψευδαίσθηση των αισθήσεων εμπεριέχουν ενέργεια για την οποία δεν έχουμε  ακόμα γνώση πως δημιουργείτε. Μήπως τελικά ο θεός είναι η ίδια η  ενέργεια και ευρίσκετε παντού και μέσα μας Μήπως τελικά η ενέργεια είναι  ζωντανή και προσομοιώνει την ζωή μας? Αν είναι έτσι δεδομένου ότι η  ενέργεια δεν χάνετε αλλά απλά μεταβάλετε σε άλλης μορφής ενέργειας τότε  δεν πεθαίνουμε απλά αλλάζουμε ενεργειακή θέση στο σύμπαν και πάμε σε  άλλη προσομοίωση
Υπάρχει εφεύρεση χωρίς εφευρέτη? = όχι
Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή χωρίς προγραμματιστή = όχι
Υπάρχει ζωή χωρίς προγραμματιστή και εφευρέτη θεό ? = δική σας η απάντηση
Για εμένα θεός = ενέργεια.... σκεπτόμενη ενέργεια.
Όποιος ανακαλύψει πως δημιουργείτε η ενέργεια έχει ακουμπίσει τον Θεό!
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως δημιουργείτε η ενέργεια η οποία υπάρχει σε όλα τα υλικά έμψυχα και άψυχα?
Αν  δεν μπορείτε να απαντήσετε σε αυτό τι προσπαθείτε να βρείτε? Ποιος σας  έφτιαξε? και αυτόν ποιος τον έφτιαξε? και ποιος έφτιαξε αυτόν που  έφτιαξε αυτόν που σας έφτιαξε? .... και πάει λέγοντας.
Αυτό που μας έφτιαξε είναι το σύμπαν είμαστε το ίδιο το σύμπαν που σκέπτεται.
Το  συμπαν γιατι να φτιαξει σκεπτομενα ανθρωπακια? Για να το παρατηρεί. Αν  δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να παρατηρεί το σύμπαν αυτό ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει.  Το σύμπαν μεταλλάσσετε βάση των οργανισμών που παράγει. Ο καρπός του  σύμπαντος είμαστε Τα είδει των ζώων είναι διαφορετικά γιατί και η  αστρόσκονη που δημιούργησε την Γη είναι διαφορετικής σύστασης οπότε και  οι καρποί είναι διαφορετικοί. Βασικά το σύμπαν ζει μέσω εμάς που γέννησε  και μας εξελίσσει. Το άλλο μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι ποιος έφτιαξε την ύλη  που έφτιαξε το σύμπαν?
Την ύλη την έφτιαξε η ενέργεια.  Δεν υπάρχει ύλη χωρίς ενέργεια. Από εκεί αρχίστε.. ποιος έφτιαξε την  ενέργεια που έφτιαξε την ύλη? Βασικά η ύλη είναι η υπερπροσφορά  ενέργειας.
Οπότε αν η ενέργεια δημιούργησε την ύλη τότε η  ενέργεια δημιούργησε και εμάς η σκεπτόμενη ενέργεια η οποία παραπέμπει  σε θεό και διάβολο αν η ενέργεια περιέχει θετικό και αρνητικό πρόσημο.

Το ερώτημα είναι τα ανθρωπάκια είναι αποτέλεσμα του σύμπαντος η το σύμπαν αποτέλεσμα των ανθρώπων?
Το  σύμπαν είναι ένας συμπαγής σκοτεινός χυλός ενέργειας ( που ζει ) χωρίς  να υπάρχει ανάμεσά του ένα τραπέζι ή μία καρέκλα χρώματα ή αποστάσεις. Ο  άνθρωπος δημιουργήθηκε από την ενέργεια του σύμπαντος έτσι ώστε μέσο  των Matrix αισθήσεών του να βάλει στο σύμπαν όρεια χρώμα απόσταση και το  κυριότερο την παρατήρησή του γιατί μέσο της παρατήρησης της δικής μας  αυτό ζει. Έτσι το σύμπαν ή η ενέργεια χυλός δημιούργησε τον άνθρωπο από  ύλη με τις matrix αισθήσεις του για να βάλει χρώμα και αποστάσεις στην  ενέργειά του και να ζει μαζί μας.
Εσύ και εγώ είμαστε το  σύμπαν και δεν πεθαίνουμε αφού είμαστε από ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια δεν  πεθαίνει αλλάζει μορφή. Και μην ξεχνάς τους απογόνους μας.

----------


## seismic

Αυτό το βίντεο είναι για τον Ιησού Χριστό. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeeVHu4H0oE
Θέλω  να εστιάσετε την προσοχή σας προς το τέλος του βίντεο σε ένα σύμβολο  της εβραϊκής αρχαίας γλώσσας που ιδρύθηκε προϊστορικά και συμβολίζει το  σπέρμα του άντρα.
Ερώτηση Πως ήταν δυνατόν οι προϊστορικοί άνθρωποι  να ξέρουν το σπέρμα και το σχήμα του σπέρματος του ανθρώπου εκείνη την  εποχή αν δεν είχαν έρθει σε επαφή με εξωγήινους?
Μόλις κατέρριψα την θεωρία της εξέλιξης του Δαρβίνου 
Είχα αναφέρει στην αρχική ανάρτηση ότι..
*Εγώ  αν ήμουν εξωγήινος και ήθελα να κατακτήσω τον πλανήτη Γη ή έστω να  αφήσω ένα μήνυμα τότε θα άλλαζα το dna κάποιου ζώου το οποίο θα έπαιρνε  εντελώς άλλη εξέλιξη και θα γινόταν σαν τους εξωγήινους.* Το λέει καθαρά Το σύμβολο αυτό σημαίνει Σπόρος - Ζωή.  Δεν  μπορεί οι προϊστορικοί άνθρωποι να ήξεραν από γενετική επιστήμη τον  καιρό εκείνο ... κάποιος τους τα σφύριξε και δημιούργησαν το σχήμα του  σπέρματος στην γραφή τους.

----------


## seismic

Ας μου απαντήσει η επιστήμη
Υπάρχει εφεύρεση χωρίς εφευρέτη? = όχι
Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή χωρίς προγραμματιστή = όχι
Υπάρχει ζωή χωρίς προγραμματιστή και εφευρέτη όταν το DNA του ανθρώπου είναι ο πιο πολύπλοκος υπολογιστής?
Πως  είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύουμε ότι όλο αυτό το πολύπλοκα επιστημονικό έργο  του σύμπαντος που ακολουθεί νόμους έγινε στην τύχη. Υπάρχουν νόμοι  χωρίς νομοθέτη κατασκευή χωρίς μάστορα. Αν ναι πέστε μου από που  ψωνίζετε να πάω να ψωνίσω και εγώ! 
Τι λέει η επιστήμη  σήμερα ότι όλα αυτά είναι τυχαία?... γιατί υπάρχει και η άλλη επιστήμη  που λέει ότι όλα αυτά είναι προγραμματισμένα. Επιστήμες είναι και οι  δύο.
Και το υπάρχει θεός ή δεν υπάρχει δεν είναι μόνο θέμα πίστης είναι και θέμα λογικής πάνω στην οποία βασίζεται η επιστήμη.
Ο Δαρβίνος έγραψε για την θεωρεία της εξέλιξης όταν νομίζαμε ότι το σύμπαν ήταν σταθερό.
Από  τότε μάθαμε πολλά για το σύμπαν και καταλάβαμε πόσο μικροί και  ασήμαντοι είμαστε και ότι με τον νόμο των πιθανοτήτων υπάρχει σίγουρα  και εξωγήινη ζωή. Πως είναι δυνατόν να ισχύει ακόμα η θεωρεία του  Δαρβίνου όταν αυτή μιλάει για την ζωή πάνω στην Γη σαν η Γη να είναι το  κέντρο του σύμπαντος? Είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για την ζωή πάνω στην Γη  χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και τους άλλους εξωγήινους πολιτισμούς?

----------

